# Jeans eingelaufen



## MSV Zebra (7 Aug. 2008)

*Da hat sie wohl was falsch verstanden*


----------



## Katzun (7 Aug. 2008)

die arme und keiner sagt ihr das sie die hose falsch herum anhat


----------



## 111333555 (8 Aug. 2008)

naja ist eh nichts echtes an den frauen dran....
nichteinmal die "hose"^^


----------

